# One Black Seat from Hungary



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm Rat and Retro fan.


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*My Seat*

My Seat in 2009.


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*Cordoba & Ibiza*

With my Friend.  
(2009)


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*Cordoba*

2010


















http://lh5.ggpht.com/_CZND4BFy3-s/S83xBAFDcGI/AAAAAAAABAo/SrbTNp3aDLY/s640/SEAT 014.jpg


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*First Meeting*

2010 - Balatonfüred (H)


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*Ibiza*


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*Cordoba*


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

**


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*Mai of 2010*

The New Style I.


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

**


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

**


----------



## G0lf3r (Apr 2, 2009)

I like the new style :thumbup:


----------



## VWscorchn (May 24, 2008)

FASZA :thumbup:

hol magyarorszagon?


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

**

Hello!

Budapest, Pesterzsébet.


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

**


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*Rat Style *


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

**


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

**


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*The Team*

Rat & Retro Style Hungary
The First Meeting.


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

**


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

**


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

**


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## ramson (Dec 21, 2010)

*Debt Help*

financial situation is unique to you, there is no one else who has exactly the same debt considerations that you have. Some of these companies have a package deal that they offer to everyone. The problem with that is, you might not need every service included in that package. So why should you have to pay for it? Look for a company who will offer only the solutions you need.

Debt Help


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)

*2010 Winter*


----------



## Heffi (Apr 3, 2010)




----------

